# problema cable vga de Monitor LG 701s Help



## istikis (Mar 12, 2009)

Tengo un monitor lg 701s con el cable de datos cortado, como antes de pedir ayuda intente de todo pido ayuda urgente ya que estoy ciego sin el!

he probado con varias configuraciones, primero compre solo el conector y al ser tan pequeños los pines a soldar fue un lio asi que compre un cable vga de extensión (osea de eso que tienen conector db15 por ambos lados) y lo corte para añadirle segun los colores, primer problema: no todos los colores coincidian y habia menos cantidad de cables en dicha extensión asi que ando perdidoooo....

1 ROJO
2 VERDE
3 AZUL
4 NADA O TIERRA
5 NEGRO
6 TIERRA ROJO
7 TIERRA VERDE
8 TIERRA AZUL
9 MORADO (lila)
10 TIERRA GRIS?
11 TIERRA PRINCIPAL (masa)
12 NARANJO
13 GRIS
14 AMARILLO
15 BLANCO

he probado principalmente con esta configuracion y nada de nada, no tengo imagen

haber si alguien me hecha una mano

gracias


----------



## adrianjmx (Ago 8, 2009)

YO TENGO EL MISMO PROBLEMA PERO CON UN MONITOR DELL :S!


----------



## istikis (Ago 9, 2009)

fijate en los colores de los cables que tienes con eso es la unica forma de solucionarlo, asi fué como lo solucioné

1 saludo


----------

